# Bowhunters....how to make an inexpensive target for next spring



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I was going to post this up before season but honestly, I just forgot. I have been making these for the last few years and it's probably the cheapest 3d target you can get to practice on. What I do first is find an inexpensive foam decoy....I can usually pick these up from Gander Mountain for about $10 or less this time of the year.....










Then all you need is a can of Great Stuff spray foam, preferably the Big Gap Filler.....










Starting at the head/neck, fill the decoy with the foam a little at a time. This stuff will expand, so you don't want too much up in the head or it will split. Once you get to the body, lay the decoy on its back and fill about half full, then allow to dry for a week or so. Fill in the remaining voids until the entire decoy is full of foam. IMPORTANT........I would recommend making your targets for next spring now or at least several months before you plan to shoot them. The foam inside can take a long time to fully dry since some of it is not exposed to air, and this stuff will leave your arrows very messy if it isn't completely dry. I like to make my targets in the summer and let them sit out in the sun....seems to dry them out quicker. The only other thing you need is some kind of stake to mount the target on and you're ready to shoot.

I usually go through one of these in a spring if I'm shooting a lot, and they hold up really well considering what they are made of. A typical 3d turkey target will run you at least $80 or more, and will likely only last a couple years before getting shot out. Make one or two of these each year and you will be farther ahead in the long run. I even practice my head shots on theses targets, and they will hold up for many shots if you have the head and neck area filled good. Once it starts getting shot up pretty good I just whack the head off with one of my Bullheads! 
[ame="http://s521.photobucket.com/albums/w337/ack72/?action=view&current=MVI_0268_WMVV8.mp4"]Bullhead - 20 yards video by ack72 - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Very good I idea Ack! Inexpensive and durable, thanks for sharing...


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

You are a turkey bow hunting nut  I like it! thanks for the idea! I will be making a few of these myself now! My supervisor just bought 7 acres out here and gave me the go ahead for a 3-d range on his place as he wants to get into bow hunting! I already have a javelina and a deer... a few turkeys will now find a home after I make them  thanks buddy! and let me know when you are coming out for a hunt! you need a merriam or 3! I might try to bullhead one next year that was a great video you posted of your turkey this year!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that's a great idea! I've always repaired 3-D targets with that foam but never even thought of making a target out it. I just happen to have a couple cheap decoys to volunteer already.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great tip. Thanks!
This will be a great use for the decoy I'm going to shoot with the boom-stick if I can't find a bird in the next few days


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicely done! Great suggestion....


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

I just picked up a 3-pack of these foam decoys at Dicks for $14.99; feeder, upright and Jake. Now it's time to gt the foam and fill 'em.

FM


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Feather Mucker said:


> I just picked up a 3-pack of these foam decoys at Dicks for $14.99; feeder, upright and Jake. Now it's time to gt the foam and fill 'em.
> 
> FM


After reading this I went over and grabbed a 3 pack also....great deal, thanks for the heads up! The spray foam was $3.70 a can at WalMart, and I figure 1-2 cans per target, so with what I got today one target will end up costing me about $13 at the most. :coolgleam 

If I get some time in the near future I'll make one up and try to get some step by step pics to post.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you putting something on the bottom of the decoy to not allow the foam to "spread" out from the hole, or are you just trimming the excess off as it dries?


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Ack to help the foam cure/dry faster i'd only put in a little foam at a time in stages. That kind of foam requires the moisture in the air to cure it. A big mass of foam wont cure on the inside quickly cause the outer cured skin cuts off the moisture/air. so i'd fill the head/neck area one day and let it cure. Then each day or a few hours later add another layer until your turkey is fully stuffed. Great idea....thanks for sharing. Dicks and Dunhams seem to be a good place to buy cheap decoys cause they like to clear their inventory of "seasonal" items.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

